# MAC - A Novel Romance Swatches



## Naynadine (Aug 12, 2014)

Place all your *A Novel Romance* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *A Novel Romance** Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC A Novel Romance Collection (Aug 21, 2014)​


----------



## AdelieDragon (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yield to Love" on NC15-NC20.


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Aug 22, 2014)

Matte lipstick "Good Kisser" compared to Relentlessly Red (retro matte) and All Fired Up (Retro Matte). I am NW25. These all look slightly more red in person.


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

Relentlessly red looks amazing!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

AdelieDragon said:


> "Yield to Love" on NC15-NC20.


  Very pretty.


----------



## love92 (Aug 28, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

midnight ocean nail polish, no base or top coat. two coats.





  comparison between: cyber, lingering kiss, diva.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> midnight ocean nail polish, no base or top coat. two coats.
> 
> comparison between: cyber, lingering kiss, diva.


  Looking at your swatches, none of the three lipsticks appear close. Lingering Kiss is nice.  Diva, on the other hand, is amazing. It is such a beautiful deep red fall/winter color.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> midnight ocean nail polish, no base or top coat. two coats.
> 
> comparison between: cyber, lingering kiss, diva.


Thanks for swatches cyber looks amazing I need


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 10, 2014)

AdelieDragon said:


> "Yield to Love" on NC15-NC20.


  Beautiful color


----------



## laurauche (Sep 10, 2014)

i am so exciting...i am waiting my yield to love!!


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

MissBelladone said:


> Beautiful color


  Need a back up of that  looks lovely on you


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 11, 2014)

MissBelladone said:


> Beautiful color


That's stunning on u love


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

in love the lingering kiss


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> midnight ocean nail polish, no base or top coat. two coats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lingering kiss and Diva !!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Ginger Bigoudi said:


> Lingering kiss and Diva !!


  Love, love, love Diva. It's amazing.


----------

